# Prototype 2



## sim667 (May 1, 2012)

Anyone else been playing this? I absolutely loved prototype and even though im not far through 2, its shaping up to be just as good.

Basically you kill everything in the face with a variety of otherworldly body mutations and the mere objects you find in your little sandbox


----------



## fogbat (May 1, 2012)

I really enjoyed the first one. Going to wait a month or two until it goes cheap. I've still got most of Skyrim and Deus Ex 3 to get through.


----------



## cypher79 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah i just got it, its pretty good.

Although it seems more like Prototype V2.0 than Prototype 2. And im playing on hard and it seems awfully easy...


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah 1 was like that, but then near the end it just got harder and harder.


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2012)

I liked the first one a lot until they had one of those 'you've lost all your weapons and have to start again from scratch' levels. I got bored then and gave up on it after that.


----------



## fogbat (May 1, 2012)

NVP said:


> I liked the first one a lot until they had one of those 'you've lost all your weapons and have to start again from scratch' levels. I got bored then and gave up on it after that.



It happened once at the start, then there was a short period in which your powers were diminished. I rather enjoyed it. In storyline terms it was a bit contrived (ok, it was a game about a magic virus that gives you superpowers), but it broke things up nicely.


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2012)

I fucking hate games that do that. You spend ages getting all the decent weapons and stuff and then you're in jail or something and back to square one.


----------

